# Hair silkeners for growing out hair ...



## keg265 (Jan 8, 2007)

:brsh: anyone knows of any hair silkener recipes that Ican make at home? I am trying to grow out my relaxed hair because I am pregnant and cant relax my hair.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't personally, sorry! I didn't relax my hair while pregnant with my daughters either, but I can't recall what I used to maintain it back then.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 10, 2007)

I do not know about anything that you can make at home, but "Miss Jessies" is a great substitution for relaxers. I cant put a link on here becasue I am a newbie, so just do a search for it on the internet. The products are expensive, but it is worth it.


----------



## alicia8406 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the rec! I'm going to google this asap!


----------

